# asian red tail catfish



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

hello i have a little 4 inch[maybe] asian red tail catfish and i was wondering

1.what is the growth rate like on these
2.what is there temperment like
3.how big will they gey
and 4. what is the best diet for them

thank you


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've heard that they are very aggressive and grow every bit as large and as fast as the South American RTC...over 3' and 2 or more inches a month.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

*sigh* why don't people ask these kind of questions before they buy.....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> *sigh* why don't people ask these kind of questions before they buy.....


The words have been said.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i am not sure but i dont think your cat will ever be gey.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i hate to tell you, but your cat is going to be soooo gey in about 6months. It will be so gey that it will probably eat all of your other fish and need a tank 3 times the size of what it is praobbly in now. and that tank will probably only last another 6-8 months when your cat is so gey taht you cant even afford to feed it properly, and your tank is always a mess, and you try to get rid of it, but no one will take it b/c it is so damn gey


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've heard asians only get 24" but that's just what I heard and that was from the sticky on this site. But yes it will eat anything that will fit and some stuff that won't.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Red-tailed Catfish are omnivorous but prefer meaty foods. As juveniles, they will generally eat all kinds of live, fresh, and flake foods. To keep a good balance give them a high quality flake food or pellet everyday. As they grow go you can go to higher percentages of either pellets or live foods. 
The Red-tailed Catfish are generally a good community fish with tank-mates their own size. Not much is known about keeping more than one in the same aquarium. Don't keep with fish that are much smaller since they are predaceous.
These fish can generally get up to 36 inches (90 cm) in an aquarium, though there are reports of some being up to five feet (150 cm)!
These fish will swim in the bottom of the aquarium. As they get older, they may stay motionless for long periods of time.
Acceptable Water Conditions:
Hardness: to 10° dGH
Ph: 5.5 to 6.8
Temp: 26-28° C

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/redtailcat.php

Good luck with your red tail!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The above was plagiarized from http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/redtailcat.php


----------

